# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino >  Code cho chíp arduino uno để chế máy in phẳng DIY DTG A3,A4 Epson

## SHOPDVAG

code cho chíp arduino uno để chế máy in phẳng A3,A4 Epson
https://drive.google.com/open?id=186...SQW4Hy_w4lViG8
ai quan tâm có thể xem hướng dẫn trên trang Opendtg.com
    + cách tháo máy
    + cách xuất code vào chíp
    + cách làm bàn chạy
CODE NÀY LÀ DO TÔI MUA TÀI KHOẢN TRÊN OPENDTG, BẠN NÀO MUỐN NGHIÊNG CỨU CÓ THỂ XEM CODE RỒI LÀM.﻿
 - Trên diễn đàn opendtg họ chỉ rất cụ thể, nếu ai đam mê chế máy in phẳng để in bia mộ, hoặc in áo thun bằng mực UV LED đều dc cả, tôi đã làm 1 con epson G4500, code này có thể làm cho tất cả các dòng epson a3. còn những dòng a4 hoặc a2 các bạn có thể nghiêng cứu thêm.trong code chỉ việc chỉnh sửa lại số bước chạy cho động cơ, khoảng cách lấy giấy, chạy nhanh chậm.

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, huanpt, nhatson

----------


## hbvitinh

code này mình vẫn download free trên OPENDTG về được mà bạn

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## Tien09

sử dụng thế nào các bác nhỉ

----------

